# 07/06/16 Captures (pic heavy, as usual)



## crimbfighter (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm just gonna start labeling them by date, cause I'm running out of title ideas... I now have my flash diffusers lined with reflective material, which I found helps project the light forward more, allowing me to reduce the flash output and still maintain exposure. It also helps create a little more contrast, I think.

1. Earwig




2. Same Earwig




3. Same Earwig again..




4. Last time with same Earwig..




5. No wait, this is the last Earwig shot..




6. Fly




7. Japanese Beetle




8. Beeeeeee




9. Different Beeeeee




10. This was the most incredibly well camouflaged inch worm I have ever seen!




11. I honestly couldn't tell if parts of it were growing from it, or if it placed pieces of the flower on itself for camouflage.




12. 




13. And finally, when a seed floating in the breeze floats no more (deep, I know)


----------



## Johann Schutte (Jul 7, 2016)

Not seen that in inchworms before. Marvellous camo, which comes in handy given the constant threat of wasps, which snip those little creatures up in seconds when they find them. The earwig is very good too. May I ask what lens you used and what the magnification was?


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 7, 2016)

Johann Schutte said:


> Not seen that in inchworms before. Marvellous camo, which comes in handy given the constant threat of wasps, which snip those little creatures up in seconds when they find them. The earwig is very good too. May I ask what lens you used and what the magnification was?


The lens is my Nikon 105mm f/2.8. It's hard to say the magnification. Some of them were shot at 1:1 wile others were lesser magnification due to further focusing distances. I can say that all of them are fairly heavily cropped. I shoot a D800, and FF means that these insects don't even come close to filling the view finder, even at 1:1 or even the almost 2:1 I get with my extension tubes. Fortunately, the high resolution of the D800 let's me crop quite a bit and still have usable images. I am going to try to find a used D7100 just for macro at some point. Having 24mp in the smaller sensor would give me much better resolution on the smaller subjects.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 7, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots


Thanks!


----------

